# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Επιδρομή αρπακτικού

## nikolas60

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι φοβερά πικραμένος γιατί πριν από λίγη ώρα μπήκα σπίτι μου και πήγα να δω τα πουλάκια μου και είδα ότι ένα αρπάκτικό είχε φάει το gloster και το κλουβί με το μοζαίκ πεταμένο χάμο.Το μόνο που είδα στην βεράντα και στο κλουβί ήτανε τα πούπουλα και αίμα στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού. Ξεκίνησα απόψε κιόλας με την κατασκευή κλούβας αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τι πρέπει να κάνω για τυχών ασθένειες από το αρπακτικό.Κρίμα και ήταν πολύ καλό πουλάκι και καλός τραγουδιστής.Τα έχω βάλει με τον εαυτό μου και όλα μου φταίνε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλησπέρα Νικόλα.

Πληροφοριακά......να ξέρεις οτι το αρπακτικό θα επιστρέψει σύντομα ....αν έχεις κι άλλα πουλάκια στο μπαλκόνι σου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λυπαμαι φιλε για το gloster σου! Το mosaic δεν το πειραξε? Μονο αυτα τα πουλακια πειραξε, και τα υπολοιπα οχι?

----------


## nikolas60

Τα πουλάκια ήταν τρεία. Κίτρινο-μοζαίκ-γκλόστερ. Το κίτρινο δεν το πείραξε καθόλου. το κλουβί με το μοζαικ το βρήκα κάτω και καποια φτερά από το μοζαίκ μέσα στο κλουβί του και όλο το υπόλοιπο μπαλκόνι με πούπουλα από το γκλόστερ και το κλουβί του με λίγα αίματα. Κάτι μου λέει ότι προσπάθησε να φάει και το μοζάικ αλλά έπεσε το κλουβί και τρομαξε και έφυγε. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ήτανε το κλουβί χάμο γιατί τα έχω σε γάντζους βιδωτους με ουπα.Λες και προσπάθησε να το συκώσει το κλουβι.

----------


## ninos

σε ποια περιοχη εισαι Νικο ;

----------


## nikolas60

Κάτω Πατήσια. Κοντά στην εθνική οδό.Γιατί;

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι πολυ.................... ειναι πραγματικα λυπηρο το θεαμα που βλεπεις μετα την επιθεση.

πολυ προσοχη ουτε λεπτο ξανα εξω....... χωρις προφυλαξη

----------


## nikolas60

Από την σταναχώρια μου καπνίζω σαν φουγάρο. Αμα δεν τελιώσω την κλούβα δεν τα ξανά βγάζω έξω.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ωχ, κι εγω Πατησια ειμαι Νικο! εγω τα εχω μεσα, αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.. τα εχω διπλα στο παραθυρο!

----------


## Gardelius

*Λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε,...*

----------


## jimgo

κριμα ρε γμτ και εγω απο τοτε που βρηκα ενα καναρινι που ειχα με κομμενο κεφαλι μεσα στο κλουβι απο τοτε δεν εχω ξαναβγαλει εξω κλουβι .

----------


## xXx

*Προφύλαξη κλουβιού από αρπακτικά*

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Νικολα ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λυπάμαι Νικόλα , μακάρι να μην τύχει σε κανένα ξανά ...  τι να σου πει κανείς ...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Λυπαμε πολύ για τον Mικρο σου φιλαράκο !!!! Όλοι λίγο πολύ την έχουμε πατισι μην το βάζεις  κάτω!!!

----------


## korn

Φίλε μου καταρχήν λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου 

Έχω νιώσει το ίδιο συναίσθημα και καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις

Πρόσθετη κλούβα έξω από τα κλουβιά και τέλος αρπακτικά

Πέντε χρόνια τα έχω έξω.... ήρθε αρπακτικό μερικές φορές στην αρχή, απελπίστηκε και εξαφανίσθηκε

----------


## vag21

> Φίλε μου καταρχήν λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου 
> 
> Έχω νιώσει το ίδιο συναίσθημα και καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις
> 
> Πρόσθετη κλούβα έξω από τα κλουβιά και τέλος αρπακτικά
> 
> Πέντε χρόνια τα έχω έξω.... ήρθε αρπακτικό μερικές φορές στην αρχή, απελπίστηκε και εξαφανίσθηκε


αν θες βαλε και μια φωτο.

----------


## nikolas60

Καλησπέρα παιδιά σε όλους σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα. Μολις τελείωσα το μαστόρεμα για σήμερα. Σήμερα έκανα μιά έρευνα στην αγορά για υλικά. Απόψε πάντως με διάφορες πατέντες κατάφερα να τα έχω προστατευμένα και από τα ρεύματα αέρα και το κρύο και τυχών νυχτερινούς επισκέπτες. Προσωρινή λύση αλλά καλή. Αν έμενα μόνος μου θα τα κρατούσα μέσα μέχρι να τελειώσω την κατασκευή αλλά βλέπετε αυτό δεν γίνεται οπότε έπρεπε απόψε να δώσω μία λύση και την έδωσα. Τα πουλιά έδειχναν να χαίροντε και να νιώθουν ασφάλεια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Για βαλε καμια φωτο να δουμε πως εκανες την κατασκευη....
Να παρουμε και ιδεες εμεις που πρεπει να κανουμε κατι με τους ανεπυθημητους επισκεπτες....  :winky:

----------


## nikolas60

Καλημέρα. Οτι έχει σχέση με την κατασκευή το έχω στο "θέμα βοήθεια για την κατασκευή κλούβας" στην ενότητα κλουβιά. Εκεί θα ανεβάζω και φωτογραφίες και θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ ολονών τις προτάσεις και τις παρατηρήσεις για να γίνει η κατασκευή σωστά.
Να επισημάνω ότι όπως είπα και εκεί από μαστόρεμα είμαι χρυσοχέρης και κλούβες όπως αυτές που βλέπουμε στο φόρουμ μου είναι παιχνιδάκι αλλά όταν τα οικονομικά δεν στο επιτρέπουν και στις μέρες μας δεν είναι ντροπή να το αναφέρουμε, πρέπει να δώσω την λύση με τον δυνατότερο οικονομικά τρόπο. Πάνω από όλα η ασφάλειά τους και στο προσεχές μέλλον μια ακόμα καλύτερη κατασκευή με την άνεση χρόνου για την αγορά και την συγκέντρωση των υλικών.

----------


## nikolas60

Παιδιά δεν το πιστεύω αυτο που με έχει βρει. Την κατασκευή που έφτιαξα την έκλεισα εχτές από τις τρεις πλευρές με λευκό σεντόνι και μπροστά την έκλεισα με νάυλον χοντρό αυτό που φτιάχνουνε τις τέντες. Την κλο'υβα την έβαλα στο πίσω μπαλκόνι για να μήν είναι εκεί που ε΄ιτανε και το γκλόστερ. Πετάχτηκα πριν από λίγο για 2 λεπτά να πάω στο αυτοκίνητο και μόλις γύρισα είδα το νάυλον σκισμένο σαν επίθεση στούκας και είχε φάει το θηλυκό που το είχα στο μέγάλο κλουβι το οποίο ειναι και γεράτα κλάγκελα του δεν ειναι φτηνιαρικο. είχε στραβώσει  τα κάγκελα και είχε βγάλει τομισο  πουλί απεξω και του ειχε φαει την κοιλια. αυτο το πραμα δεν υποφερεται. μυρχετεςι να σπασο και το στα;ντ και ολα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νικόλα έχεις σκοπό να φτιάξεις κάτι καλό. Σωστά ?? Διπλό πλέγμα με κενό τουλάχιστον 3 πόντους λοιπόν απαραιτήτως ότι μα ότι και αν κάνεις !!! Δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα απόλύτως μετά. Ολες οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις...είναι απλά για να λες είμαι προστατευμένος...μέχρι να την πατήσεις  !! 

*

----------


## korn

> αν θες βαλε και μια φωτο.


Είναι πρόσθετη κλούβα που έχω κάνει ο ίδιος και τα κλουβιά απέχουν περίπου 10 εκατοστά από 
τοπ εξωτερικό περίβλημα.-

----------


## nikolas60

Το γαμωτο είναι οτι απο την μερα νε το αλο πουλι τα κραταγα μεσαστο σπιτι μερι να παρω την  σητα. Μια μ****η φιλη τξς μανας μου της έβαλε ιδεες οτι κυνδυνευουμε απο αρωστιες και κατι με κορτιζονες και ριξαμε τρελο καυγα για τασ πουλια. Εκανα αυτο που εκανα για να μπορεσω να τα εχω εξω. Αλλα την περιμενω να ερθει....βγαζω καπνπους απο τα αυτιΑ

----------


## nikolas60

Ειναι και αυτα τα υλικα πανακριοβα γαμωτο .για ενα πλεξικλας μου ζητησανε 90 ευρω.Η σητα το μέτρο 12ευρω. Ζουνε σε αλλο κοσμο αυτοι με τα μαγαζια μου φενεται. Το περιεργο είναι οτι το αρσενικο που το ειχα διπλα δεν σταματάει το κελαηδησμα

----------


## nikolas60

Αληθεια το λεω και το ορκιζομαι γιατι μολις τωρα μου ειπε μια γιτονισα οτι της εφαγε την μαινα θα στησω καπατσε και θα το πιασω και τοτε ναδεις τι θα το κανω. Τοσες δεκαοχτουρες στο απεναντι μπαλκονι και χτυπαει στα κλουβια

----------


## mitsman

Νικολα εχω ερθει στην θεση σου και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα να εισαι τρελαμενος.... να ξερεις ομως οτι δεν φταιει αυτο.... οτι και να ειναι!!!
και να το σκοτωσεις θα ερθει αλλο.... παντα θα ερχεται... δεν ειναι λυση! και δεν του αξιζει!!!!

Φτιαξε γρηγορα την κατασκευη με το πλεγμα το 1 επι 1!!!

----------


## nikolas60

Ρε παιδια κάνει το ενα επι ενα?και το κλουβι 1 ποντο εχει κενο στα καγκελα και τα στράβωσε σαν ζουγκλακος.εγω πιστευω οτι παλι περναει μεσα το ποδι του. Πραγματικα φοβαμαι να παω και στην τουαλετα με ανοιχτες μπαλκονοπορτες. Σας παρακαλώ αν καποιος ειναι απο εδω σιερας και ειναι Αθηνα ας μου στειλει ένα πμ για να βγαλω μια ακρη με τα υλικα.Δεν το αντεχω αυτο τον πονο και αυτες τις αποτροπαιες εικονες

----------


## mitsman

Απο το τιποτα μια χαρα ειναι το ενα επι ενα..... αν θες για εσενα βαλε το λιγο μικροτερο.... εγω πισευω οτι με το 1 επι ενα δεν εχεις προβλημα!

----------


## nikolas60

΄Και αυτα τα αρσενικά τα εχω εδω διπλα μου μες την καλη χαρα κελαηδάνε. Μα καλά δεν τρομάξανε ηθελα να ξερα. Ιδιος αυτο το αρσενικο που τα ειχα διπλα τα κλουβια και τα ειδε ολα χωροπηδαει τρισεφτυχισμενο!!!

----------


## nikolas60

Συγχωριστεμε για τον τροπο που γραφω αλλα ειμαι πολυ ταραγμενος και θελω καπου να τα πω

----------


## nikolas60

Εν το μεταξυ εκει που εβαλα την κατασκευη εχει και αγιαζι και δεν το πολυβλεπει και ο ηλιος. Δεν έχω να κανω μονο με το πλεγμα και με την ξυλινη κατασκευη που χρειαζεται καποια προεργασια και με το πλεγμα αλλά και με τα ρευματα αερα και κρυο.

----------


## nikolas60

Αν το πιασω δεν θα το σκοτωσω θα το βαλω μεσα στο μεγαλο κλουβι μονο με νερο και να βλεπει τα αλλα απεναντι χωρις να μπορει να τα ακουμπησει

----------


## MAKISV

Niκολα δυστυχως αλλα σε καταλαβαινω και εγω.μεχρι να προλαβω να κανω κατι μεσα σε 2 νυχτες εχασα 7 καναρινακια!!.δεν ειδα ποτε τι ειναι.

----------


## jk21

Νικολα οτι εγινε ,εγινε .Με απειλες δεν το διωχνεις .Με κατασκευη προστασιας με πλεγμα ισως  ... σε ποιο σημειο τρυπησε το ναυλον; ψηλα ή χαμηλα;

----------


## nikolas60

Τρύπησε ψηλά και μάλιστα τώρα που το κοίταξα ποιό ψυχραιμα είδα και κάτι σαν γρατσουνιές και πλλά σημεία που είναι πιεσμένο το νάυλον σαν να το πίεσες προς τα μέσα με κάτι σαν τσιγάρο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση το ολοστρόγκυλο σχήμα που είχε. Δηλ. έκανε αρκετές προσπάθειες και αφου δεν μπόρεσε από κοντά έκανε επίθεση στούκας.

----------


## nikolas60

Πήγα να βγάλω το πτώμα από το κλουβί και αναγκάστηκα να του κόψω το κεφάλι για να βγεί.Αλλά τί είναι αυτό που έχει τόση δύναμη ώστε να μπορέσει να τραβήξει το πόδι του από μέσα έχοντας όλο το πουλί στην χούφτα του(μόνο το κεφάλι ήταν μέσα από τα κάγκελα) να στραβώσει τα κάγκελα και η δαγκωνιά του να είναι μέχρι την σπονδιλική στήλη; Φαίνεται καθαρά ότι το έκανε μια μπουκιά

----------


## nikolas60

Και το κλουβί έχει βάθος αρκετό...πόσο μακρύ είναι το πόδι του.. για να ξέρουμε το πρόσφετο πλέγμα σε τί απόσταση από το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι!

----------


## panoss

Κιρκινέζι ή κουκουβάγια....

----------


## nikolas60

Κουκουβάγια 5 το απόγευμα; και τέλος πάντων πόσο μακρί πόδι έχουνε;

----------


## olga

Nικο λυπάμαι πολύ γι αυτο που έγινε... μα καλά! τι πουλί είναι αυτό που λυγίζει τα κάγκελα? μια κουκουβάγια έχει τόση δύναμη? Σιγουρα είναι πουλί?

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι κουκουβαγιες ξερω οτι εχουν τρομερη δυναμη στα ποδια τους.
Μπορουν μεχρι και να λυγισουν τα καγκελα του κλουβιου και συνηθως μπαινουν ολοκληρες μεσα, καταδιωκοντας το θημα.

Τα γερακια απο την αλλη βαζουν τα νυχια μεσα στο κλουβι... και αρπαζουν το θυμα.... αυτο χτυπιεται και μολις το αρπαξει το 
κολλαει στα καγκελα και το τρωει....

----------


## saxo_29

Δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να ειναι, αλλα ακριβως το ιδιο ειχα παθει εγω πριν απο 4 χρονια με ενα καναρινακι. Παντα υπεθετα οτι ηταν γερακι.
Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει κατι τετοιο καποιο τρωκτικο η φιδι; Καταλαβαινω οτι στον τριτο οροφο πως θα ανεβαινε αλλα υποθεσεις κανω τωρα μετα απο τοσα χρονια, γιατι πραγματικα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ενα πουλι μπορει να εχει τετοια δυναμη..καθως και τοσο μακρια ποδια ή ραμφος.

----------


## γιαννης χ

παιδια πραγματη εχουν πολλη δυναμη ειναι αρπακτηκα μην το ξεχναμε. 
εγω σε μια νυχτα εχασα πριν λιγα χρονια εξι καναρια το επομενω βραδυ ειδα μια κουκουβαγια που ηρθε για να ξαναχτυπηση μα ανηγμα φτερων πανω απο αναμιση μετρο.φυσικα ειχα παρει τα μετρα μου.

----------


## γιαννης χ

καθετε πανω και χτυπα τα φτερα του δεξια και αριστερα απο το κλουβι μεχρι να το πιασει με νυχια η ραμφος

----------


## panoss

Κιρκινέζι η μόνη επιλογή. Τρυγυρνάει ένα σε εμάς εδώ και έχει βάλει το μάτι τον Τιm(budgie)..Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω.. και δεν έχω προστασία...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> συνηθως μπαινουν ολοκληρες μεσα, καταδιωκοντας το θημα.


Μια ολοκληρη κουκουβαγια να μπει σε κλουβι απο τα καγκελα με ουτε δυο εκατοστα ανοιγμα? Αδυνατον! 

Που το ακουσες αυτο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια δεν ειναι θεμα μεγεθους του ποδιου.
Ειναι ολα θεμα τεχνικης.

Το γερακι σε πρωτη φαση εντοπιζει το θυμα του.
Επειτα ορμαει με φορα πανω του... 
Το πουλακι απο την τρομαρα του, αν δεν εχει λυποθησει, θα αρχισει να χτυπιεται μεσα στο κλουβι...
Το γερακι κουνωντας τα φτερα του απο τα πλαινα του κλουβιου, τρομαζει το πουλακι ετσι συνεχως χτυπιεται μεσα, πηγαινοντας σε καυε
πλευρα του κλουβιου... το γερακι βαζει ΜΟΝΟ το δακτυλο η το νυχι μεσα ( αναλογα με το ειδος, αλλο το κιρκινεζι, αλλο ο πετριτης, αλλο το σαινι )

Ετσι μολις το καναρινι απο την συγχηση του δεν ξερει που πηγαινει, μολις.πλησιασει το νυχι του γερακιου, με ενα τσακ το γερακι το σκιζει με το
γαμψο νυχι.του, η το αποκεφαλιζει.
Αν το.αποκεφαλισει, συνηθως παιρνει μονο το κεφαλι και φευγει.
Αν ομως το πιασει καλα, δηλ. ολο το σωμα, η την κοιλια, τοτε το κολλαει στα καγκελα και το τρωει....

Φωτο...



Τα δε φιδια γλυστρουν μεσα στο κλουβι και τρωνε ολοκληρο το πουλι.
Συνηθως μετα δεν μπορουν να βγουν εφοσον εχουν ολοκληρο το πουλι χωρις να εχει αποσυντετεθειεσα τους....

Ετσιτο βρισκετε μεσα ατο κλουβι...  :winky:

----------


## nikolas60

Οπως διάβασα και σε άλλα φόρουμ το κυρκινεζι το κολάει πάνω στα κάγκελα και το τρώει. Η κουκουβάγια είναι που στραβώνει τα κάγκελα και το βγάζει έξω. Πράγματι έχει τρομερή δυναμη στα πόδια της. Και αν δεν μπορέσει να βάλει πόδι μέσα στο κλουβί τότε αρπάζει το κλουβι το συκώνει ψηλά και το αφήνει να σκάσει κάτω για να ανοίξει. Από αυτές τις μαρτυρίες σε συνδυασμό με όσα μου έχουν συμβεί συμπεραίνω ότι είναι κουκουβάγια. Μολις την πιάσω θα το συγουρέψω γιατι ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΩ. Δεν θα μου γλυτώσει.Ετσι για τις ψυχες των πουλιών. Αλλά την μάινα της γειτόνισας πώς την κατάφερε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξερεις κατι νυχια που εχει..... αν σε αρπαξει τιποτα δεν σε γλυτωνει.
Ειναι τοσο κοφτερα που αρπαζουν το θυμα μεσα απο το δερμα.... 

Νικο, αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις , ειναι ΑΝ την πιασεις ( λιγο δυσκολο) να την απελευθερωσεις μακρυα σε καποιο βουνο, η χωριο μακρυα απο την πολη...  :winky: 
Εσυ θα εχει το κεφαλι σου ησυχο...  :winky:

----------


## panoss

Μην κάνεις κάτι για το οποίο θα μετανιώνεις μια ζωή. Δυστυχώς όλοι τα έχουμε περάσει.....
Και εμένα μου έφαγε καναρίνι που το είχα 5 χρόνια.... γεράκι ήταν..

----------


## nikolas60

λύστε μου μια απορία παιδια. Η κουκουβάγια είναι νυχτοπούλι. Βλέπει την μέρα για να κυνηγήσει;

----------


## Efthimis98

Οσο γνωριζω, βλεπει την ημερα απλα πιο θολα....
Το βραδυ ομως βλεπει απταιστα και σε συνδυασμο με το αναλαφρο πεταγμα της, την κανει τον νουμερο 1 νυχτερινο κυνηγο!!!! ( τα φτερα της δεν ακουγονται καθολου οταν πετα, και ετσι πιανει το ανυποψιαστο θυμα της)    :winky:

----------


## nikolas60

Ακούστε να δείτε κάτι. Πρίν δεκαπέντε χρόνια μεγάλωσα 2γάτες από την ώρα που γεννήθηκαν με την βοήθεια της τότε κοπέλας μου που ήτανε από χωριό και ήξερε τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε. Τις γάτες αυτές τις πήγα στο χωριό μου και τις είχαμε αυλή. Μετά από χρόνια αγόρασα τρία καναρίνια που τα ακούγανε και μου τα ζητούσαν για ζευγάρομα.κανόνια είτανε. Ο γάτος μου το ένα το είχε βάλει στο μάτι κα;ι παρόλο που τον κυνήγησα αυτός επέμενε μέχρι που μιά μέρα το έφαγε, Στεναχωρήθηκα αλλά ήξερα ότι αυτό πρόσταζε η φύση και το ένστικτό του. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το αρπακτικό που πέφτει στα πουλιά.Αυτό που μου την έδωσε περισσότερο ήταν ότι στο απέναντι διαμέρισμα που είναι ξενοίκιαστο είναι παρατημένη μια σιδερένια ντουλάπα και εκεί έχουν φωλιά δεκαοχτούρες. Αν έπεφτε εκεί όχι τα μωρά της τάιζε αλλά και όλο της το σόι. Στα καναρίνια μου ρε γαμώτο βρήκε να πάει

----------


## nikolas60

Η κουκουβάγια φωνάζει την νύχτα;και αν ναι και την περίοδο που ταϊζει;

----------


## Efthimis98

rΠαντως οι κουκουβαγιες εχουν πολυ ωραια φωνη.
Ακου την.....

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F

Συνηθως φωναζουν το σουρουπο καθως και τα πρωινα περιπου 6 - 7 το πρωι.
Αυτο στο λεω απο προσωπικη εμειρια.Στο χωριο μου , ενα ολοκληρο βραδυ δεν κοιμηθηκα.... και δεν ειχα καθολου ορεξη για υπνο.
Ετσι, ολη την ωρα την περασα στο παραθυρο βλεποντας και ακουγοντας κουκουβαγιες καθως και νυχτεριδες.....

Ηταν πολυ τελεια.... και φαντασου , στο χωριο μου δεν υπαρχει καθολου "πολιτισμος" δηλ. ουτε εστω ενα καφενειο... (ολοι πανε σε αλλα διπλανα χωρια για να "διασκεδασουν" , ουτε πριπτερο να φανταστειτε... μονο βουνα και σπιτια..... (και μικρες λκτηνοτροφικες μοναδες... )

Αρα, το βραδυ δεν περνουσε ουτε ενα αμαξι... η ησυχια σε συνδυασμο με τους ηχους της νυχτας , σε δημιουργουσαν ενα αισθημα ευτυχιας και χαλαρωσης....

----------


## ninos

Τα γεράκια αρπάζουν το πουλάκι μόνο με το ένα δάχτυλο και το γραπώνουν με το νύχι τους. Δεν λυγίζουν τα κάγκελα. Τα πουλάκια είναι χαζά και απο την τρομάρα τους αντί να κάτσουν στον πάτο, πάνε πέρα-δώθε και πέφτουν μόνα τους επάνω στο νύχι του γερακιού.   Εαν το γεράκι δεν καταφέρει να φάει το πουλί, θα το τραυματίσει, άρα πάλι θα σου έχει κάνει ζημιά... 

Τέντες έχεις στο μπαλκόνι ;;   Εαν ναι, κατέβασε τες !!!

Τώρα κουκουβάγια στην περιοχή σου είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν ξέρει.  Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία Νικόλα μπας και καταλάβουμε τι μπορεί να είναι. Εαν πάντως είναι κουκουβάγια, τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν

----------


## nikolas60

Φωτογραφία από πού να βγάλω; το κλουβί το πήρα από εκει κι το πτώμα το αφαίρεσα από το κλουβί. Τέντες δεν έχει το πίσω μπαλκόνι αλλά και στο μπροστά που τις είχα κατευασμένες το γκλοστερ πάει.

----------


## ninos

Φωτογραφία το κλουβί Νικόλα. Να δούμε το λύγισμα που εννοείς μήπως και καταλάβουμε τίποτα να σε βοηθήσουμε. Διότι εάν είναι κουκουβάγια, δυστυχώς δεν σε σώζει ούτε η σήτα αλουμινίου

----------


## nikolas60

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/picture1my.jpg/][/URL]

----------


## nikolas60

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nikolas60

Του άλαξε τα φώτα. Και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν είναι και κλουβί της πλάκας. 25 ευρώ το πλήρωσα.

----------


## ninos

εγώ έχω δεχθεί 2 φορές επίθεση απο γεράκι, αλλά τέτοιο λύγισμα στο κάγκελο δεν έχω δει ποτέ !!  Είναι στιβαρά τα καγκελάκια Νίκο ;

----------


## nikolas60

πολύ στιβαρά.Θα ανεβάσω ένα λινκ για να δείτε για ποιο κλουβί μιλάμε

----------


## nikolas60

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/dsc00061th.jpg/]


Αυτό το κλουβί είναι

----------


## ninos

κάτσε να σου πούν και τα άλλα παιδιά .  Έχεις μπλέξει βρε Νικόλα. Καλύτερα μην τα ξαναβγάλεις έξω μέχρι να δεις τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## nikolas60

Πρίν λίγο πέρασα από ένα μαγαζί με σηδιρικά και βρήκα μια σήτα καλή και σε νορμάλ τιμή. Αλλά με τέτοια δύναμη που έχει αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάληλο ή όχι. Είμαι σε σταναχωριμένος και πολύ τρομαγμένος με όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Ενώ τα κλουβιά τα έχω δίπλα μου ακούω έναν θόρυβο και ταράζομαι ότι κάτι έγεινε πάλι στα πουλιά.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μη βαλεις σιτα! Βαλε πλεγμα!

----------


## ninos

Στην κατάσταση που είσαι τώρα Νικόλα, βάλε πλέγμα μαζί με σήτα και κάνει αυτή την κατασκευή που σου παρέθεσε νωρίτερα ο φίλος !!!

----------


## nikolas60

Ενοώ πλέγμα με πολύ μικρό καρε. 0.5χ0.5 cm

----------


## xarhs

η κουκουβαγια ειναι τρομερη κυνηγος και εχω δεχτει απειρες επιθεσεις..............

μερα μεσημερι στις 2 η ωρα την τσακωσα στην κλουβα μου............  ευτυχως οσες επιθεσεις και να δεχθηκα κανενα καναρινι δεν εφαγε......

οσα τραυματησε τα εσωσα ολα

μονο εναν κυνηγο δεν προβλεψα μεσα στην πολη και ηταν ενα μεγαλο κουναβι που εκοψε τα ποδια απο την καλυτερη καναρα που περασε απο τα χερια μου

μου ξεσκεπασε την προφυλαξη που ειχα στο κλουβι και μου ηπιε το αιμα απο 3 καναρινια........

----------


## MAKISV

Ρε παιδια τωρα ξαναθυμηθηκα τα δικα μου...τωρα εχω σιτα, ουσιαστικα κοτετσοσυρμα με 0,1 καρε.1 χρονο δεν εχω δεχτει επιθεση αλλα τελικα ποια ειναι η πιο σιγουρη λυση και βεβαια χωρις να κανω το μπαλκονι φρουριο γιατι μετα ποιος ακουει την γυναικα ...

----------


## nikolas60

Παιδιά η παραπάνω κατασκευή μειονεκτεί σε δυο πράγματα σε σχέση με το αρπακτικό που έρχεται. 1) το καρέ του πλέγματος είναι μεγάλο οπότε το αρπακτικό μπορεί να περάσει το πόδι του μέσα και 2) η απόσταση του πλέγματος από το κλουβί τέτοια που άνετα θα φτάσει το πουλί. Το θέμα δέν είναι αν θα πάρει το πουλί αλλά να μη μπορεί να φτάσει στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού ούτε η άκρη του νυχιού του. Γιαυτό ρώτησα πόσο μακρύ είναι το πόδι της κουκουβάγιας. Το να σακατέψει ή σκοτώσει ένα πουλί και ας μήν μπορέσει να το πάρει εμένα δέν μου λέει κάτι. Τα κάγκελα ενός κλουβιού έχουν απόσταση 1cm. Οπως είδατε εκεί χωράει το πόδι του. Το πλέγμα στην πιο πάνω φωτογραφία είναι μάλλον 1χ1 άρα δεν το εμποδίζει κάτι να απλώσει το πόδι και να φτάσει το πουλί. Αν πάλι βάλω σίτα ΚΑΙ πλέγμα τότε είναι σαν να έβαλα το κλουβί μέσα σε ένα χαρτοκούτι οπότε δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## nikolas60

Και έκανα και μία παρατήρηση. Το προσελκύει το κίτρινο χρώμα.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση

----------


## panoss

Μάλλον είναι σύμπτωση...
Εκτός αν έχει φάει πολλά καναρίνια και τώρα πια έμαθε να επιτίθετε σε κάθε τι κίτρινο....

----------


## nikolas60

το γκλοστερ ήταν σε κιτρινο κλουβί

----------


## panoss

Δεν νομίζω να έχει σημασία.....
Όποιο έτυχε.. Και μάλλον το γκλόστερ δεν ήταν και πολύ τυχερό...

----------


## nikolas60

Μαλλον για τέτοιο πρόκειται. 

Επίθεση Κουκουβάγιας

----------


## nikolas60

Τί βγάζει ρε παιδιά! Ενα βίντεο ανέβασα

----------


## MAKISV

Ειναι τρομακτικο που το βλεπουμε εμεις φαντασου αυτα τα πουλακια τι ζουν εκεινη την στιγμη..

----------


## VASSILIOS

Οταν εκλεισα το μπαλκονι η αντιδραση της γυναικας μου ηταν :Confused0006:   ::  :Sign0023:  ::  :Sign0023:  ::  :Sign0023: 
Ενταξει....... κοπάνι  :trash: .....δεν ειχε....




*Την επομενη μερα.........* *λες και  καταλαβε το ''λαθος'' του και ηρθε για να με δικαιωσει*





 :Love0030:  :Love0038:  :Love0034: 
 :Love0030:  :Love0038:  :Love0034: 
 :Love0030:  :Love0038:  :Love0034:   Γιατι οπως και να εχει, οταν χανεις ενα πουλακι..... δεν θελεις να σου ξανασυμβει. *Και στο σπιτι μας...... δεν τ' αγαπαω μονο εγω.*

----------


## ninos

αυτο που εχει κανει ο Βασιλης ειναι μακραν η πιο σιγουρη λυση. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω το ιδιο, αλλα εκτος απο την γυναικα θα τα ακουσω κ απο την πολυκατοικια

----------


## VASSILIOS

> αυτο που εχει κανει ο Βασιλης ειναι μακραν η πιο σιγουρη λυση. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω το ιδιο, αλλα εκτος απο την γυναικα θα τα ακουσω κ απο την πολυκατοικια


Η αληθεια Στελιο ειναι οτι εχω και αλλη βεραντα εμπρος. Αυτη ειναι και η πισω πλευρα που δεν αλλοιωνει την εμφανιση και προσοψη της πολυκατοικιας.
Αλλα οταν πας να βγεις στο μπαλκονι και βλεπεις στο ενα μετρο το γερακι μαγκωμενο πανω στο κλουβι και την καρδερινουλα νεκρη ....... *σε πιανει τρελα* *και δεν σκεφτεσαι τιποτα.
*

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη την καλυτερη δουλεια εκανες............... και εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο

----------


## saxo_29

> Αλλα οταν πας να βγεις στο μπαλκονι και βλεπεις στο ενα μετρο το γερακι μαγκωμενο πανω στο κλουβι και την καρδερινουλα νεκρη ....... *σε πιανει τρελα* *και δεν σκεφτεσαι τιποτα.
> *


Οσο φιλοζωος και να 'μαι, οσο και να μην θελω να φτασω σ'αυτο το σημειο ποτε.....

το χω ξαναπει και ισως με εχουν κακοχαρακτηρησει καποιοι φιλοι....

εκει θα μιλησει ο φιλος μου



Ισως το μετανοιωσω μετα αλλα ........


Θαυμαζω την ψυχραιμια σου σου Βασσιλη.

----------


## Peri27

εεεε μωρεεε κριμαα και αυτααα .. ψυχες ειναι ..  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## xarhs

> Οσο φιλοζωος και να 'μαι, οσο και να μην θελω να φτασω σ'αυτο το σημειο ποτε.....
> 
> το χω ξαναπει και ισως με εχουν κακοχαρακτηρησει καποιοι φιλοι....
> 
> εκει θα μιλησει ο φιλος μου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





εκει κωστα πανω στην τρελα μου μπορω να κανω εγκλημα....................


ενα ποντικι που μπηκε μια μερα στο κλουβι το ελιωσα σε δευτερολεπτα

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Οσο φιλοζωος και να 'μαι, οσο και να μην θελω να φτασω σ'αυτο το σημειο ποτε.....
> 
> το χω ξαναπει και ισως με εχουν κακοχαρακτηρησει καποιοι φιλοι....
> 
> εκει θα μιλησει ο φιλος μου
> 
> 
> 
> Ισως το μετανοιωσω μετα αλλα ........
> ...


Κωστα δεν ειναι η λυση. Και εγω θολωσα, αλλα ευτυχως μεχρι να φτασω στο ''εργαλειο'' επανηλθε η λογικη. Δεν βρισκουν να φανε στο φυσικο περιβαλλον τους και εχουμε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα. Και στο κατω-κατω το ειχα δει λιγες μερες πριν κανει την επιθεση και δεν ειχα παρει τα μετρα μου.

----------


## mitsman

Και να το σκοτωσεις το συγκεκριμενο θα ερθει αλλο! καθε φορα η ζημια θα γινεται οσα και να σκοτωσεις!!!! οποτε τι ειναι καλυτερο στο τελος?

----------


## Peri27

καλυτερα να παίρνει τα μέτρα του ο καθένας έτσι ώστε να μη υπάρχουν καθόλου θύματα ..  :winky:  ετσι νομιζω εγω ...

----------


## MAKISV

Εγω συγνωμμη αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον χαρη.

----------


## lagreco69

> Τί βγάζει ρε παιδιά! Ενα βίντεο ανέβασα


Στο διορθωσα Νικο το link φαινεται ενταξει τωρα.

Επισης εγω συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη! και θελω να πω και αυτο. 
εαν ειναι να σκοτωνουμε τοσο ευκολα! πρεπει να το ψαξουμε ποιο βαθια μεσα μας, γιατι αυτο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο!!!

----------


## nikolas60

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μήν μηλάμε με ακρότατο συναισθηματισμό ή με την ψυχρή λογική. Το λέω αυτό γιατί βλέπουμε την επίθεση ενος αρπακτικου ή ενος ερπετού ή ενος τρωκτικού με το ίδιο μάτι που βλέπουμε το αδέσποτο σκυλάκι ή γατάκι που βρήκε την ευκαιρία και άρπαξε μια μπριζόλα από το πιάτο και πήγε στην γωνία και την τρώει. Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με τον θάνατο των πουλιών μας που τα αγαπάμε και τα λατρεύουμε ΩΣ παιδιά μας και αντικρίζοντας το πτώμα δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος λέει "το καημένο το ποντικάκι πείναγε και είχε να ταϊσει τα μικρά του και έφαγε το καναρινάκι μου" αλλά πάει και στίνει παγίδες και γεμίζει το χώρο με θανατηφόρο ποντικοφάρμακο προκειμένου να εξολοθρεύσει τον εισβολέα.Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει και με ένα φίδι. Το πρόβλημά μας είναι αν ο ζωντανός οργανισμός εχει φτερά και πετάει οπότε εκεί δεν βάζουμε χέρι στην αλυσίδα της φύσης; Μην γελιόμαστε. Οταν τίθεται για την ζωή του κατοικίδιού μας εκεί όλοι έχουμε το ένστικτο "ή αυτό(ο εισβολέας) ή εγώ.

----------


## nikolas60

Παιδιά μήπως εδώ στο φόρουμ είναι καποιος σιδεράς ή αλουμινάς;

----------


## mitsman

> Παιδιά μήπως εδώ στο φόρουμ είναι καποιος σιδεράς ή αλουμινάς;


Πες μου.... τι θες?

----------


## nikolas60

Θα πάω να αγοράσω στράτζα 2χ6. Για να τα κολλήσω,στα πόσα αμπέρ πρέπει να  βάλω την ηλεκτροκόληση; Η τιμή 8 ευρώ το 5μετρο είναι καλή;

----------


## xarhs

παιδια και εγω με το μερος του δημητρη ειμαι.....!!!!!

αλλα εν βρασμω ψυχης μπορω να τα ξεχασω ολα.......

να μου τρωει το πουλακι και εγω θα καθομαι με σταυρωμενα τα χερια να κανω ξουτ ξουτ....??????

εχω δεχτει επιθεσεις απειρες περισσοτερες απο τον καθενα εδω μεσα....... και μεχρι στιγμης δοξα το θεο μονο ενα ποντικι σκοτωσα

----------


## mitsman

8 ευρω το μετρο???????? ανοξειδωτο??????? ειναι πανακριβο για γαλβανιζε.... το 40 επι 40 κανει 14 ευρω τα 6 μετρα!!!!!

Αναλογα την ηλεκτροκοληση που εχεις και τα ηλεκτροδια που θα δουλεψεις.... ξεκινα με τερμα χαμηλα και τσεκαρε ανεβαζοντας.... παντως θελει αρκετα χαμηλα γιατι ειναι πολυ λεπτο το στρατζαριστο και θα το τρυπαει!

----------


## nikolas60

Δηλ. να υπολογίζω στα 2,5Ε/μ. Τί ηλεκτρόδια να πάρω;

----------


## mitsman

χμμμ.... ζητα ψιλα.... πες τους για τι δουλεια τα θες!!!!!

----------


## nikolas60

επειδή θέλω να κάνω κάτι σωστά από την αρχή και όχι μυζεροδουλιές..δεν μου πάει,θα πάω σε μάντρα με τον τροχό θα κόψω εκεί επιτόπου τα στράτζα και θα τα φέρω εδώ να τα κολλήσω για το σκελετό της κλούβας. Αυτό το κάνω έτσι ώστε να εκμεταλευτώ όλο το πλάτος της βεράντας που είναι 1,50 για να μπορέσω να έχω περιθώριο να βάλω ψιλό πλέγμα σε απόσταση από το μέσα που θα  είναι το 10χ25. Εσένα που είσαι της δουλειάς πως σου ακούγεται;

----------


## mitsman

Τα αλουμινια με ταχυσυνδεσμους τα εχεις σκεφτει καθολου????????????

----------


## nikolas60

Είναι ωραίο το αλουμίνιο και σε τρόπο κατασκευής και σε εμφάνιση αλλά από ότι ξέρω πάει πολύ πιο ψηλά το κασέ.

----------


## ARMANDO

> Τα αλουμινια με ταχυσυνδεσμους τα εχεις σκεφτει καθολου????????????


Τι είναι αυτό ρε Δημήτρη??? έχεις καμια φωτό να μας παραθέσεις να λαβουμε γνώση???

----------

